# Do you believe in destiny?



## SE><IE (Oct 8, 2006)

As simple as it can be. Do you believe in destiny, your future?

I choose NO.

If all my actions were governed by destiny then whatever I do is already defined. This means I have no bounds in my life, I may kill anyone and this is predefined so I will not be thrown in hell. But then its said that God knows everything and you'll be held responsible, for whatever you do, in the courts of the almighty. If God already judged my future then why should I suffer?


----------



## mediator (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*

Destiny and luck are 2 different things! I believe its upto us to write our destiny and the rest is all upto luck! In an exam only u can write ur paper superbly or badly. Even if u write it superbly then also u may pass marginaly, even if u perform badly u may score well. It depends on the mood of examiner or u can say ur luck!!


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*

yeah! I kinda created it a bit foggy in the name. its destiny actually.
 Anyways I feel whatever is unknown to us we name it as luck. does this luck thing even exist? The examiner gave me really bad marks because of his mood not because of anything even remotly related with me. I wanna know about the feelings about destiny not luck.


----------



## n2casey (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*

Ya! I believe in destiny & as I think it's just 50-50, means 50% is governed by destiny & rest 50% is related with my actions. OK, I accept that, U r responsible 4 ur steps but do u ever think, whenever U hurt someone, what makes U to say sorry to him/her? Many emotions, feelings, thoughts r governed by destiny & force U to take/make an action. That's how, Ur destiny governs U. I have much to share on this topic but it will b much better to collect little response from everyone, since it will not change ur thoughts coz they r governed by ur destiny.


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*

We create our own Destiny !!!! And theres no changing that truth!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*

^^ agreed


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you believe in destiny/luck?*



			
				n2casey said:
			
		

> but do u ever think, whenever U hurt someone, what makes U to say sorry to him/her?


casey, do you feel it was my destiny to say sorry to him/her. Its what I call as values/ethics. It wasn't my destiny.


----------



## anandk (Oct 8, 2006)

i believe in destiny. i also believe that we can influence it.


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 8, 2006)

^^^ Exactly...!!! I believe in destiny. But every action of yours will influence your destiny... Each one of us decides our own fate, and most of the times it occurs at a subconscious level.


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 8, 2006)

@prasad_den: If every action will influence the "destiny" then how come is it predefined? you're talking ambiguous. 

7 people(including me) have commented but only 3 have voted. sup guys!


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 8, 2006)

I had chosed the first answer but I am damm sure that I had got a wondeful destiny


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 9, 2006)

IMO, there surely is something called destiny and fate. But it can be mended to some extent by efforts!


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 9, 2006)

I believe in destiny. A lot of things have happened in my life which makes me believe in it. Some good, some bad but they have all played their part. I do not sit in the corner of the room with folded hands and wait for things to happen. I do the best I can and results are something which is not in my hands. They just happen and that is what I term destiny.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 9, 2006)

No, i dont believe in destiny.. I dont like the idea that im not in control of my life..


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 10, 2006)

@Kalpik, do you think you are in control of your life?? Then why do you fall sick? Why were you born? Can you stop your death? These are just examples. But there are so many things about your life that you can't control! And I don't like to believe that this world is running without anyone "moderating" it


----------



## JGuru (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, I believe in destiny. No, one can't control one's destiny. What's going to happen, is going to 
happen for sure.The major events in your life - like birth, some complex situations in your life, death
 you can't change!! Because that's your destiny. The theory of Karma says that whatever
 Good or Bad you do, defintely you'll have to face the consequences of your action.
 Some people are born rich, some poor, some very sickly. It's as per one's fate or destiny.
 God governs the life of all living things. And *@Tuxfan has a very valid point*. I totally
 agree with him.


----------



## satyamy (Oct 10, 2006)

u stupid wht u r thinking is totally wrong
"Believe in God"
& close this thread


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2006)

GITA sloka : "KArmaneya vadikaraste ma faleshu kadachana, ma karm heturburma, abhytanaste adi karmani" means just do ur work without thinking nething else either for luck or whateva  !
Its an old saying "God help the ones who helps themselves"! So I just believe in myself !


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 10, 2006)

@tuxfan , Jguru: The bloody body of flesh is bound to fall sick, like evrything else what abut your car? If you car gets damaged then was it written in its destiny? Did God wrote destiny of the car -"here you go, you get your headlights broken on friday 14th november" huh? Everything that starts has an end and just like evrything else the body also has a "start" and an "end" so the question of why we were born or die is dead here itself.
Its like asking why does the mouse get manufactured and why doesn't it keep functioning for always? Everything has a working limit.



			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> The theory of Karma says that whatever
> Good or Bad you do, defintely you'll have to face the consequences of your action.


You sound ambiguous JGuru. On one hand you say your destiny is fixed and on the other you say whatever you do is going to show up.
What if I kill someone? If that was written in my destiny then there is nothing like 'showing up of my deeds'.Who am I to blame then.
And if it wasn't pre-written then well, the destiny doesn't exist.

@satyamy: d00d, I never said I don't believe in God. If I don't then I will feel lonely in those hard moments. I just said, I don't believe in my destiny.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 11, 2006)

SE><IE, Your current destiny (that's this present life of yours) is shaped by your
 past life's karma( ie., what you did in your previous birth (good & bad)). And what 
 you do in this current life (Karma - good & bad) will shape your next birth!! That's
 how it is. Also there is something called 'free-will'.  By destiny you should understand
 is - the major events in your life - like birth, death, & other major events in your
 life (which you can't change). Also some minor events ( free-will), you can change!!
 I hope things are clear now. Also this is a complex subject. This is how God implements
 things!! It's already very well stated in *Vedas*.


----------



## supernova (Oct 12, 2006)

Destiny or not.. I  believe in slightly modified 90:10 rule.
tht 90% of the time your action influence your future and 10% is the fate.
e.g some natural calamity, riots, or even a simple thing like train delay, flight delay happens. this you cannot control and are not even remotely related to you. However, they will affect your life such being late for a meeting or not able to reach some important place. These are 10% controllers in your life. 

But major controllers are in our hand.. they way we react in a situation affects the future events to follow. How you perform in a job interview, how you react to your friends mistake, how you react if someone bangs your car... such type of events will majorly define your future series of events.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 16, 2006)

I totally believe in desting. Everything that happens in our lives, happen for a cause. There is an entity that causes events to happen

Two books that i read that changed the way i think about these things:-
Alchemist & Many Lives ,Many Masters


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 24, 2006)

*"It's choice--not chance--that determines your destiny."*
-Jean Nidetch

*“Destiny is no matter of chance. It is a matter of choice: It is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved.”*

-William Jennings

*“It is not in the stars to hold our destiny but in ourselves.”*

-William Shakespeare


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 24, 2006)

Gaurav: What are you trying to suggest? those dont converge to one point of view, so they seem pretty much in general. Quotes just look nice on paper when quoted. As they say -Wise men make proverbs, fools quote and repeat them.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 24, 2006)

For Me Destiny Is What Lord Krishana Said In Geeta

"karam Kiye Ja Fal Ki Icha Na Kar"

Just Do What U Wanna To Do Don't Expect Anything


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 24, 2006)

@Sourabh: Dude i think they DO converge to one point, c'mon. The main point in the first two being that its our choices that shape our destiny. 

Similarly the third one also implies that destiny is because of our actions and that it is not fixed, written somewhere. Our actions, our choices in life determine our destiny.

I just thought giving a few quotes might present my views on this topic a lil more readable and express them better. Now that makes me a Fool ?!!???


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 24, 2006)

I misread the second one. No offence, do not take the proverb literally. I just played around with the quote to suggest the very thing you are saying - quoting and repeating a proverb doesnt mean much. It is your actions and choices that determine your destiny in life ( your point of view)

Destiny means different things to different people. Your understanding and belief about it doesnt exactly match with mine - which is what we are discussing isn't it?

Again, it doesn't make you a fool. A few lines explaining them and putting your   thoughts in words would make things more clear. What say?


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 24, 2006)

*SUCCESS IS BY HARDWORK AND FAILURE BY DESTINY* 

Now for those who do not belive in destiny.......just answer these

1. Those who die in blasts, earthquakes, accidents(not due to there mistake)...they r at that place because of they control there life or DESTINY?
2. Few miss the flight and that crashes...then what is that they knew it before hand or DESTINY?

There r so many instances..everthing in our life cannot be controlled by us. Else we would have had solution for everything...isnt it?
Somethings happen in our life...irrespective of our actions.....and thats DESTINY....


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 25, 2006)

@Sourabh: Yea i understand ur pt of view. Many ppl share my pt of view and they have posted the same. So instead of another long essay of My views on Destiny i thought it would be simpler and more interesting to post a few quotes.

@wizrulz: Beg to differ. Your title doesn't really go with what u've written. Yes there may be something called 'destiny' but im a strong believer in the Karmic theory. You know, whatever u give to this world comes back many times multiplied...

Its not really about 'controlling' your life. Moreof what you can get out of your life. Eg. Gandhiji's destiny was not getting assassinated but his destiny was to become The Mahatma, The Father of the Nation. This was so becoz of his choices/actions, more specifically giving up his practise in SA and returning to India.

--Egs inspired by Gandhigiri


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 25, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^
Everything in life is not due to our actions. What i have given as heading is actually for students.........student can just study(esp degree/professional course students) result is just not under there control.
Y ai also believe in KARMA.....but then can anyone explain ...how some r born with silver spoon in mouth(born rich) and some in poorer family......thats has to be destiny, isnt it..or in other words KARMA of previous life ......


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 25, 2006)

All people participating in this discussion are desitined to waste their time in this thread? Or is it in their hands not to do so?


----------



## samrulez (Oct 25, 2006)

*NOPE *....I think its all fake....I believe in Science...and practicality...


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh man!



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> 1. Those who die in blasts, earthquakes, accidents(not due to there mistake)...they r at that place because of they control there life or DESTINY?



See dude, u shud first distinguish between birth and death! And what prevails in between is ur life! Birth!=Death!=Life. RIght? How do u define life? So if u think correctly u'll find u have full control over ur life, but no control over ur death and birth! The ppl who died had control over their life, they cud do whateva they wanted and achieved products accordingly. But I wud say they were more of bad-lucked that they met death there!
Neways the examples u gave also includes heroes who died saving others. Now what will u say for them? Will u say they were destined to die?



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> 2. Few miss the flight and that crashes...then what is that they knew it before hand or DESTINY?


If they died, then what about it? They were just bad-lucked!



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> There r so many instances..everthing in our life cannot be controlled by us. Else we would have had solution for everything...isnt it?


Well I disagree, nobody can control his birth or death. But u can always control ur life! Well if u wanna take it Gods level, then according to Hindu Mythoogy there are 3 gods : Brahma(creator), Vishnu(preserver) and Shiva(destructor). Just like that u have birth,life,death!



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> Somethings happen in our life...irrespective of our actions.....and thats DESTINY....


Nope, that ur luck!

There's a famous story that a man believed in destiny in ur definitions so much that he believed whateva gonna happen shall happen! Now there's was a flood in his city. He prayed to god to save him! A boat came and offered help, but he refused thinking god will come and save him. Then a helicopter cam and offered help, but he refused again thinking god will come and save him and eventually drowned! What do make of this story? Was the man destined to die as u say?



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> What i have given as heading is actually for students.........student can just study(esp degree/professional course students) result is just not under there control.


But remember hardwork always pays! Everybody knows how good or bad they performed.



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> but then can anyone explain ...how some r born with silver spoon in mouth(born rich) and some in poorer family......thats has to be destiny, isnt it..or in other words KARMA of previous life ......


Now thats what most religions say that the deeds of ur present life does govern ur next life! But again what it has to do with destiny in ur terms? Will u say they were destined to be born in rich families?? So u see in otherwords this example of urs directly says that destiny is controlled by deeds and KARMA and whateva u do in life! If u work correctly,cleverly then u'll be destined to achieve satisfaction in ur life and u may be born rich in next life.
This example of urs is similar to a hardworking student! If he does hardwork and tops, will u say he was destined to top in ur terms? Neways in my terms yea he was destined to top! Ur definition of destination matches the universal definition of luck!
So in mah defintion, the child with (silver spoon) was destined to be born in rich family because of his deeds! He was not lucky in any case! Neways that rich child may ruin his life by not doing anything and becoming a destiny believer instead of being karma believer!

Neways we shudn't be discussing on topic like next birth on which we don't have any practical knowledge !! Dont u think so?



			
				tuxfan said:
			
		

> All people participating in this discussion are desitined to waste their time in this thread? Or is it in their hands not to do so?


 Its in mah hand! Neways was getting bored and joined coz there's no better topic in FIGHT CLUB these days!


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 25, 2006)

So if you were destined not to waste time here, there would have been better threads here.

Alternatively, if you decide to do something more constructive instead of looking for threads in fight club, you won't waste your time here.

Here's a suggestion, especially for you mediator.  Use your time and learn how to layout web-pages *without* frames and tables. 

Anyway, let ME not waste any more time on this thread


----------



## gaurav21r (Oct 25, 2006)

@mediator: Well said...couldn't agree with u more..

@tuxfan: "All people participating in this discussion are desitined to waste their time in this thread? Or is it in their hands not to do so?" HAha nice pun.
Anyway...its nice 2 see some non-tech threads also gettin attention.


----------



## mediator (Oct 25, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Here's a suggestion, especially for you mediator.  Use your time and learn how to layout web-pages *without* frames and tables.


I will, coz becoz of mah deeeeds and the work I have opt for, involves the use of php and website designing. So becoz mah KARMA I'm destined to learn layout web pages "without" frames etc.  !


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 26, 2006)

Nothing happen on its own, one has do it to make it happen.

I Believe in Making/Creating it for me.


----------

